# Texas Coastal Birds



## seawolfe (Feb 18, 2013)

Texas Coastal birds, taken with a Canon 6D and a Tamron 70-300mm VC


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool captures


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great pics. I wish I could fish everyday too!


----------

